# Employment Visa rejected for Lebanese-born Canadian



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello,

I was offered a job by a local private company in Dubai and I accepted it and signed the contract. The company started working on my employment visa (although I don't need it to enter the country, I need it to start working as soon as I arrive), but today I was informed that the visa was rejected for security reasons.

I find it odd because I'm Canadian and I live and work in Canada, I have no criminal history, and I'm a frequent traveler to the US and Europe. The only explanation I could think of is that my passport states that I was born in Lebanon, and the immigration authorities are worried about ties to some Lebanese groups like Hezbollah (I've heard stories about Lebanese Muslim Shia's being deported from GCC countries, I'm not Shia btw).

Is there anybody here who is/was in a similar situation or knows someone who is?

The company HR person said they will resubmit the application. I was thinking of simply going to Dubai (visa on arrival) and skipping the employment visa, and then applying for a residence visa directly. The problem with this is the risk of getting my residence visa rejected as well.

Any advice or help is much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## KFPanda (Nov 5, 2013)

You cant get a residence visa unless you have a work permit and in turn an employment visa, so even if you took yourself there, you would still have the same issue.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The residence visa is your employment visa. Once you get the employment visa issued under the sponsorship of your employer, you will need to go through medical tests. After you pass your medical tests, you will have your residence visa stamped on your passport.

There are lots of Lebanese in Dubai on residence visas so it is highly unlikely that your application will be rejected on account of just your nationality. Are you sure you do not any previous financial issues that have been recorded with the authorities? Also, being a frequent traveler to the US and Europe does not mean that you will automatically be granted a residence visa. The UAE is quite welcoming when it comes to issuing employment visas so there must be a valid reason for the rejection. Your company HR needs to further investigate.


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I think it's possible to convert a visit visa that was issued on arrival to a residence visa, after doing the medical test of course. There are several threads on this forum about this.

That's why I was considering skipping the employment visa process.

Either way, I've never been to any middle eastern country other than Lebanon and I've never had any financial issues anywhere either.

The company HR said they're going to use the services of a third party PRO to figure out what went wrong and resolve it, so I'm not very worried.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Unless you start your own business in one of the free zones you need a sponsor for an employment visa. Perhaps you need to read my response once again. Your employment visa is what gets stamped on the passport as a residence permit after you pass the medical tests. Keep reading the threads and hopefully you will get it.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

tdot said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think it's possible to convert a visit visa that was issued on arrival to a residence visa, after doing the medical test of course. There are several threads on this forum about this.
> 
> ...


Common sense doesn't always apply. As you will experience still.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Also - are you sure that the company are being totally honest with you - it is easy to use this as an excuse not to hire you?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all, just an update, the PRO resolved the employment visa problem but didn't give me any details on what the problem was.
I've landed in Dubai and I've been working here for for a month now. So far so good.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

tdot said:


> Hi all, just an update, the PRO resolved the employment visa problem but didn't give me any details on what the problem was.
> I've landed in Dubai and I've been working here for for a month now. So far so good.


I'm glad your situation was resolved. Thank you also for sharing and updating us as well.


----------



## Ar4osu (May 1, 2014)

Hi All, I am a Pakistani born and a Canadian Citizen and applied for a resident visa based on a new company established in Sharjah Free zone. My resident visa has been rejected. Do you know if i can still be allowed to enter in UAE on my Canadian passport on visa upon arrival? i would like to visit and sort out. Also, can someone guide me if i should have a lawyer to resolve this? i have a very clean record in Canada as well as in Pakistan. 

Please guide, 
thank you


----------



## Ar4osu (May 1, 2014)

tdot said:


> Hi all, just an update, the PRO resolved the employment visa problem but didn't give me any details on what the problem was.
> I've landed in Dubai and I've been working here for for a month now. So far so good.


Hi there, I have a same issue and would like to consult you. Can you please guide me
1) Can i visit on my Canadian Passport as a visitor after rejection of my resident visa
2) do you know who was the PRO? can you give me some contact?
3) How long do you have to wait before you can reapply for the resident visa?

Please help me, 
thanks,


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Please I need your help , after I found a new construction job I submit my resignation to my previous company( construction company) ,who was paying late salary for last 2 consecutive years so I feel feed up from this situation so I decided to move out .And as everyone knows that after the cancellation we can stay 30 days inside the country and after that we have to exist so I was forcing my new company to submit my visa but they was facing a problem in d renewal of their trade license and never I was informed just they was pushing me to move to them "Asap" and I was going to join a government project . So the 30 days was finished I went Lebanon on 17 December 2014to wait my visa in my country on 15 January 2015 they submit the first visa it was rejected on 27 January 2015 the second working visa was rejected as well and it was mentioned on d application I'm Arabic " application rejected" one time in red color pen and one time in black color pen. After that my wife applied for 2 tourist visa for me and it was rejected. So what should I do ? Please let me know and thanks for your replies.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

tdot said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was offered a job by a local private company in Dubai and I accepted it and signed the contract. The company started working on my employment visa (although I don't need it to enter the country, I need it to start working as soon as I arrive), but today I was informed that the visa was rejected for security reasons.
> 
> ...


Do you also have a Lebanese nationality? If you have 2 passports and forgot to mention that you do, that could be a reason


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Charbel Abdallah said:


> Please I need your help , after I found a new construction job I submit my resignation to my previous company( construction company) ,who was paying late salary for last 2 consecutive years so I feel feed up from this situation so I decided to move out .And as everyone knows that after the cancellation we can stay 30 days inside the country and after that we have to exist so I was forcing my new company to submit my visa but they was facing a problem in d renewal of their trade license and never I was informed just they was pushing me to move to them "Asap" and I was going to join a government project . So the 30 days was finished I went Lebanon on 17 December 2014to wait my visa in my country on 15 January 2015 they submit the first visa it was rejected on 27 January 2015 the second working visa was rejected as well and it was mentioned on d application I'm Arabic " application rejected" one time in red color pen and one time in black color pen. After that my wife applied for 2 tourist visa for me and it was rejected. So what should I do ? Please let me know and thanks for your replies.


I'd give up, unless you want to go down the road of employing a lawyer etc. You're obviously on some kind of "Blacklist".



SummerGlow said:


> Do you also have a Lebanese nationality? If you have 2 passports and forgot to mention that you do, that could be a reason


Does the application process ask you that question? If it does it's a new one.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> I'd give up, unless you want to go down the road of employing a lawyer etc. You're obviously on some kind of "Blacklist".
> 
> 
> 
> Does the application process ask you that question? If it does it's a new one.


Well you need to tell them if you have dual nationality, otherwise if they run security check it will pop up and your visa will be rejected on that basis.

PRO's normally deal with this though, when submitting visa applications. My friend got rejected for his visa ( Jordanian- Australian national) as PRO forgot to mention in the application that he has a dual nationality.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually I got a new story from a local person and what he told me name confusion and he is going to solve it 
I hope so 
And my big problem is " I am Lebanese" the problem not in me the problem on my nationality and the weird thing I am working in UAE since 2007 and I don't have any bad reports at all . I am not new I know the country more than Lebanon already my house my cars wife clothes every thing I own is their.
Really if they give me an answer why I am rejected why?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

How much are you paying your knowledgeable local to solve this?

Most so called "Locals" who say they can help can't, there are very, very few people who could overturn this decision, and if it's a security issue that level is very, very high.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually I am not going to pay anything , he opened his ne company and he said that he will solve the issue and he will hire me.

Really I don't know how if he can solve it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Charbel Abdallah said:


> Actually I am not going to pay anything , he opened his ne company and he said that he will solve the issue and he will hire me.
> 
> Really I don't know how if he can solve it


He told you he can...... Insh'Allah.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

If he can solve it it's ok ,I'll appreciate and at list he will clarify to the government that I don't have any bad records or if it a name confusion he will show them that I am not the wanted person.
If he can't I can't do anything so at that time I 'll take the plan bb I can't wait anymore.
But how can I get my car or sell it if I am outsitthe country and all the others items I have it in my rented home?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Charbel Abdallah said:


> If he can solve it it's ok ,I'll appreciate and at list he will clarify to the government that I don't have any bad records or if it a name confusion he will show them that I am not the wanted person.
> If he can't I can't do anything so at that time I 'll take the plan bb I can't wait anymore.
> But how can I get my car or sell it if I am outsitthe country and all the others items I have it in my rented home?


Get someone to sell them on your behalf, all they really need is a copy or original of your reg card for your car, as for everything else, again, get someone to do it for you.

A further option would be to rent your car (to cover the payments) to someone who is here. Providing they have a UAE license it's not the end of the world....


----------



## tdot (Nov 7, 2013)

This might be it. After my first application was rejected, the PRO asked me for my Lebanese birth certificate (called "Ikhraj Kaid") and submitted it with the second application, which seemed to work.



SummerGlow said:


> Well you need to tell them if you have dual nationality, otherwise if they run security check it will pop up and your visa will be rejected on that basis.
> 
> PRO's normally deal with this though, when submitting visa applications. My friend got rejected for his visa ( Jordanian- Australian national) as PRO forgot to mention in the application that he has a dual nationality.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't think that anybody can sell my car in my absence untill he have an official documents that show his full authority to sell the car , I'll try to check with the UAE embassy inside Lebanon . From the other side the house items can be selling by my friend isn't an issue .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Charbel Abdallah said:


> I don't think that anybody can sell my car in my absence untill he have an official documents that show his full authority to sell the car , I'll try to check with the UAE embassy inside Lebanon . From the other side the house items can be selling by my friend isn't an issue .


You can sell the car if you're not here. Your wife is here. Get her to call RTA tomorrow and ask how it can be done.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for your reply , and my wife is following it already


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Charbel Abdallah said:


> I don't think that anybody can sell my car in my absence untill he have an official documents that show his full authority to sell the car , I'll try to check with the UAE embassy inside Lebanon . From the other side the house items can be selling by my friend isn't an issue .


mate, i've sold cars i never registered, if you have the docs, even photocopied, you can sell it.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for your information. The car is registered and the car registration card is with my wife so on Monday she will finalize


----------

